# Southern Cape Vapers



## JacV

Hey Guys

How many Vapers do we have in the Southern Cape region? Let us know who you are, where you from and maybe we can have a meet...


----------



## waxen

hi, southern suburbs, tokai


----------



## elvin119

heya, grassy park


----------



## Riaz

ottery


----------



## MarkK

Milnerton! Represent!
haha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JacV

Cheers guys, but I was refering to the Garden Route Area... Knysna, George, Mosselbay. That Southern Cape...


----------



## Riaz

oops, epic fail

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## elvin119

lol dammit......... here i thought i was finally going to experience one of these meets

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## JacV

dude, I would like to attend one too.


----------



## Riaz

elvin119 said:


> lol dammit......... here i thought i was finally going to experience one of these meets


which part of southern cape do you live?


----------



## JacV

Mossel Bay


----------



## waxen

me too, meet new peeps


----------



## Gazzacpt

Howzit okes we organise vape meets once in a while. We've had 2 so far in Cape Town this year and probably start organising one again after Ramadan.


----------



## SmokelessFire

JacV said:


> Hey Guys
> 
> How many Vapers do we have in the Southern Cape region? Let us know who you are, where you from and maybe we can have a meet...


 
I'm in Mossel Bay.


----------



## Marzuq

surrey estate..


----------



## elvin119

grassy park


----------



## Dv8

Rondebosch East


----------

